
Intel is recalling its fitness watches - annecap
http://www.businessinsider.com/intel-safety-recall-for-basis-smartwatch-2016-8
======
jpeg_hero
I have one. Don't use it at all.

Anybody offer open source software? Cloud service?

The watches are probably not dangerous, just too much trouble for the low
amount of revenue they bring in.

